# libpng-1.2.12-r1

## F1-nr1

Heb onlangs mijn server opnieuw geinstalleerd.

Nu wil ik Samba erweer opzetten.

Nu wil hij libpng-1.2.12-r1 gaan installeren, krijg ik deze melding:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 4) media-libs/libpng-1.2.12-r1 to /
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/libpng/libpng-1.2.12.tar.bz2'
> 
> --20:49:11--  http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/libpng/libpng-1.2.12.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Ik heb het forum afgezocht en kon niets vinden hierover.

Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen??

Alvast bedankt

F1-nr1

----------

## Q-collective

Portage heeft de laatste tijd wel vaker dat hij sources niet kan vinden...

Anyway, probeer eens een andere mirror (kun je setten in /etc/make.conf) of download hem zelf en stop het in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## F1-nr1

Heb een oplossing gevonden.

Hij is misschien niet mooi maar werkt wel.

Je moet het ip van de server invullen in de /etc/hosts en daarachter de server naam.

Bij mij werkt hij.

----------

## yngwin

Het lijkt me dat er wat mis is met je DNS instellingen.

----------

## Q-collective

Oh ja, ziet er idd uit als een DNS probleem. 

Neem contact op met je ISP.

----------

## rhican

kijk ook even of /etc/resolv.conf niet al te fout is.

normaal zou dhcpcd deze moeten aanmaken (als je dhcp gebruikt)

misschien als je hem zelf even juistzet ben je er vanaf

----------

## nixnut

Of een probleempje met de DNS entries van sourceforge.net, wat me nog het meest waarschijnlijk lijkt.

----------

